# Updated new website, brand new pictures and layout!



## enigMATTic122 (Sep 17, 2004)

Hey everybody, I wanted to know what you think of my newest site layout.

http://www.mwphoto.shyper.com

My girlfriend now has pictures on there and I have some new ones so if you saw the old site, this one is also worth checking out, it has about 50 new photos.

Tell me what you think.


----------

